# Axial flu generator for windmill and/or CHP



## Titou16 (Feb 20, 2014)

Hi,

It is no more really a project because it already exist like you can see on the video. But this small generator is only a try to verify my capacity to make this kind of thing before to make a bigger one. It was also to make a little power bench to test my Stirling engines  and the efficiency of the modifications I make on them. So the reason why I wanted to make an homemade generator is that I have the project to make a homemade windmill. And I have too the project to make a CHP system with a stirling engine and wood heating. Since 2009 I try to make a good (and not expensive) Stirling engine but it is hard to achieve this goal. I progress slowly. I work on this subject only in winter. I have no time the rest of the year.

The video show the making of the generator, the test and the power graph. I made this generator entirely empirically. I relied on the results of this one to calculate the next one by extrapolation.

[video=youtube;XXvFGF3Hk60]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXvFGF3Hk60[/video]


----------



## John Hasler (Feb 20, 2014)

Titou16 said:


> Hi,
> 
> It is no more really a project because it already exist like you can see on the video. But this small generator is only a try to verify my capacity to make this kind of thing before to make a bigger one. It was also to make a little power bench to test my Stirling engines  and the efficiency of the modifications I make on them. So the reason why I wanted to make an homemade generator is that I have the project to make a homemade windmill. And I have too the project to make a CHP system with a stirling engine and wood heating. Since 2009 I try to make a good (and not expensive) Stirling engine but it is hard to achieve this goal. I progress slowly. I work on this subject only in winter. I have no time the rest of the year.
> 
> ...



Nice work.  Please post more of your project.


----------



## xalky (Feb 20, 2014)

Another cool little project. I like these kinds of projects. Alternative energy has always been a major interest of mine. Thanks for posting.

Marcel


----------



## Titou16 (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: Axial flux generator for windmill and/or CHP*



John Hasler said:


> Nice work.  Please post more of your project.



What do you want to know exactly? About the generator, the windmill or my CHP project? Or the 3?


----------

